# Derek Kidner (1913-2008)



## bookslover (Dec 17, 2008)

A correspondent has graciously emailed me to let me know that the Old Testament commentator Derek Kidner has died, aged 95. I don't know the exact date of his death, but I gather it was within the last couple of weeks or so. He was the author of several commentaries in the _Tyndale Old Testament Commentaries_ series. (His volumes on the psalms in that series are especially recommended.)

Here is some basic information (courtesy of my correspondent):

Frank Derek Kidner (1913-2008)

*Education*

Associate of the Royal College of Music (1933)*
Ridley Hall, Cambridge (1940)
BA, Christ's College, Cambridge (1940)
MA, Christ's College, Cambridge (1944)

*My correspondent told me that Kidner was an excellent pianist.

*Ministry* (Church of England)

Ordained Deacon (1941)
Ordained Priest (1942)
Curate, St. Nicholas, Sevenoaks (1941-1947)
Vicar, Felsted (1947-1951)
Permission to officiate in Diocese of Ely, after his retirement (from 1979)

*Academia*

Senior Tutor, Oak Hill Theological College (1951-1964)
Warden, Tyndale House, Cambridge University (1964-1978)

He retired in 1978, aged 65.
His funeral was held at Histon, England.

-----Added 12/17/2008 at 02:20:22 EST-----

Just an update on Kidner:

He was born on Monday, September 22, 1913, in London, England and died on Thursday, November 27, 2008 in Histon, England (a small village near Cambridge). He was 95. 

His funeral was held on Wednesday, December 3, 2008 at St. Andrews Church in Histon. Bishop John Taylor preached his funeral sermon from 1 Thessalonians 4:13-18. Kidner is buried in the churchyard at St. Andrews, Histon.

Almost every site I saw on the web concerning Kidner had folks showing a great love and appreciation for his Old Testament commentaries.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2008)

I love his work on the Psalms. RIP.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 18, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I love his work on the Psalms. RIP.



I do, too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 23, 2008)

Posted at the request of his daughter:


> The Reverend F. Derek Kidner, who died at the age of 95 on November 27th was best known as an Old Testament Scholar and author of several books. That part of his life has been written about and is well known. What is not so well known is that he was also an accomplished pianist who went to the Royal College of Music at the age of 17 to study composition and piano. He won several major piano competitions and played under the conducting skills of Sir Malcolm Sargent when he was in his early twenties. He ended his professional career as a concert pianist to enter theological college and was ordained into the Church of England. He spent some time in parish work before becoming Senior Tutor in Old Testament Studies at Oak Hill Theological College. Following this time he became Warden of Tyndale House Biblical Research Library in Cambridge from where he retired. He continued to play the piano up until the age of 92 when he went into hospital and later into a nursing home. He was married to Mary who died in 2003 at the age of 90, and they had two children, Jim and Faith; 6 grandchildren and 3 great-grandchildren. He will be remembered for his wonderful gift of music which he shared with so many through his playing over the years – for his humility, his devotion to Mary and his life-long commitment to teaching God’s word through his writing and preaching.
> 
> Submitted by his daughter, Faith Rolfe


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 23, 2008)

I appreciate the post. Assuming you won't object, Richard, I am taking the info in the OP to create a brief bio article at www.Theopedia.com. Thanks in advance. I can easily retract/delete it, if you do object.


----------

